# Calendarscope ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Calendarscope I need help with this task to do list program please


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

What do you actually want to do? I need additional information so as to enable me to understand what you want to achieve.

Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz yes please help I have the 30 day Calendarscope 7.5.0.0 (evaluation copy) since May 18 I can not figure out things in Calendarscope here are some qutions to start please get back to me 

1 How do you type in your own Star time and End time Example 

When you set an event can it be set for 12 15 or dose it have to be
set by 12 00 clock 12 30 is it only set by top or bottom of a hour if it can
be set by other times how do you do it ?


2 What is Scheduling mean 30 minutes


3 What is Recurrence


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Sportman3, I note that you are currently using the "evaluation" copy of Calendarscope. If you intend to continue with Calendarscope then at some time you will need to purchase the full product. 

Is there a good reason why you want to pay for a calendar-type product when there are so many very good free calendar products available? If you want to know more about free calendar products then please advise and I will provide you with a selection for you to evaluate.

Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz I want to know more about free calendar products it has to be Desktop calendar not use on the Web please will you provide me with a selection for me to evaluate.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Rainlendar is one of the more popular Free calendars. Go through the information on the site below and see whether this is the type of calendar that you are looking for. If not there are others.

Is there a reason why you do not want to use an online calendar?

Rainlendar : Rainlendar


Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Rainlendar I tryed this you asked Is there a reason why you do not want to use an online calendar? I pmed you the reason


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Sportman, firstly my apologies, I have only just noticed that your OS is Windows 2000...... sorry, my mistake, I should have seen that... ..... because this Thread is in the W8/W8.1 Forum I assumed that you were on W8/8.1 and have been looking for desktop calendars compatible with W8/8.1.

I am going to have to investigate your request further so as to ensure that I find a calendar that is compatible with W2000.

*If you have changed your OS then please let me know asap.*

Thanks

Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz my fault I went to W8/ few months a go I have been looking for desktop calendars compatible with W8/ see theses am trying I download trying Swift To- Do List 9 Pro 30 day trial and calendarscope and esstentialpmi all 30 day trial any 30 day trial or free ones you can get is great


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Can you please go into your User CP on this Forum and change your OS to W8 so as to avoid future confusion.

The question you are asking is not really an Operating System question so I am unsure as to whether this is the correct Forum. If this is the wrong Forum then perhaps you could ask a Moderator to move your Thread to the correct Forum.

Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz will try to find something that will be easy for me to use task to- dos programs

Have a nice day.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Have a look at these 5 desktop calendars for W8/8.1. One of them should suit your purpose.

Five free but powerful desktop calendars - TechRepublic

Viz


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz thanks do you know any paid desktop Task to-do like swift to do and Calendarscope and such others ?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vizuliz https://code.google.com/p/googlegalwindowsclient/ this is one of the links you gave me is the good to download from get back to me please


----------

